# Now what? Brand new with low rating! :(



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Yesterday was my first day driving. I was only on for an hour as that is all the time I had, and only had two riders. This is a small town and I'm honestly surprised it can support Uber at all, but I'm only doing this in my free time while waiting for my kid to finish dance class, so it doesn't matter to me if I have loads of riders or very few. 

Today, I also had two riders.

I am a "people person" and felt I had great rapport with everyone who has ridden with me so far. The first 2 gave me '5' stars. Today, one of my riders gave me only 3 and one didn't rate me at all! I know which rider gave me the 3 and I'm frustrated about it. She entered the wrong address and when my GPS said 'you have arrived', it was in the middle of a street with no residence or commercial buidling at all, just the back wall of an apartment complex. I pulled into the apartment lot and texted her immediately to try to determine where she really was, and she didn't text me back. I waited 3 minutes and then called her. She answered right away and was across the street at a shopping complex. I picked her up there immediately. The only other 'glitch' in her ride was some confusing construction where I missed a turn by one block because the road seemed closed which still got us to the same main road, just one block further south, so it didn't match the GPS but added literally zero time or miles to her trip. She was very sweet and talkative during the ride, and her destination was the same - it is such a brand-new apartment complex that the road is still a bumpy, unpaved dirt path with construction equipment all around and the GPS doesn't get a person all the way to her building, so she had to direct me the last three blocks or so because the roads haven't even been named yet.

I can only assume she rated me badly because of the GPS glitch, but now my total rating is 4.33!! Doesn't that mean I can't drive for Uber anymore?? How can I contest that rating or possibly get it up again enough to be allowed to drive again - when I'm not allowed to drive?

The next rider hasn't rated me at all, at least not yet. He is an international student and was also so appreciative. I helped him get his shopping bags in the car, and he mentioned his bike is broken and it was going to be $100 to fix it, and I know a home-based mobile bike repair business in town that would probably be cheaper and was able to give him that phone number. I know he hasn't rated me yet - but what if he never does? Even if he gives me a 5, it will only bring my total to 4.5. 

I know this rating has already hurt me because I had two more ride request pings after I saw how low it was, and both of them cancelled on me immediately.

I'm really bummed! I was looking forward to driving for Uber!! Am I just dead in the water? What can I do??


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

if you call one time and they don't answer don't call again wait 5 minutes and cancel and get you cancelation money


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't sweat it you'll be fine. You need to get 500 trips under your belt before uber blinks


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Don't sweat it you'll be fine. You need to get 500 trips under your belt before uber blinks


They want deactivate you before 500????


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

I you cancel on a rider and get the $5.00 cancellation fee, can they still rate you for the trip?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cvi said:


> I you cancel on a rider and get the $5.00 cancellation fee, can they still rate you for the trip?


no


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Don't ever try to find them. It's Uber's problem if they don't know how to use the app. Don't assume responsibility or you'll get bad ratings. I know, it makes no sense, but this is how Uber in all their brilliance have designed it.


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah! Thank you, everyone. Somewhere I missed the bit about 500 drives! 

To clarify, Uber didn't cancel me, but two ride requests were cancelled immediately after I accepted, by the pax. As this happened shortly after my rating dropped, I assumed that was why.

Also, thanks for the info about not trying to find them! She typo'd the address, so I was at her general location, but on the other side of the busy street. It hadn't occurred to me to cancel - I thought it would impact my rating or acceptance scores.

Thanks again!!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Ah! Thank you, everyone. Somewhere I missed the bit about 500 drives!
> 
> To clarify, Uber didn't cancel me, but two ride requests were cancelled immediately after I accepted, by the pax. As this happened shortly after my rating dropped, I assumed that was why.
> 
> ...


only do it after 5 minutes and mark it as a "no show"


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Ah! Thank you, everyone. Somewhere I missed the bit about 500 drives!
> 
> To clarify, Uber didn't cancel me, but two ride requests were cancelled immediately after I accepted, by the pax. As this happened shortly after my rating dropped, I assumed that was why.
> 
> ...


wait 6 minutes just to make sure you got the five minutes


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Sadly most Uber drivers have to worry more about ratings than they do about PAXs. Just keep in mind the "cancel ride" is your friend. If you can get $5 great but that's the least important thing, get out while the gettins good before they can rate you if ANYTHING goes/went sideways before you start trip.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Yesterday was my first day driving. I was only on for an hour as that is all the time I had, and only had two riders. This is a small town and I'm honestly surprised it can support Uber at all, but I'm only doing this in my free time while waiting for my kid to finish dance class, so it doesn't matter to me if I have loads of riders or very few.
> 
> Today, I also had two riders.
> 
> ...


Cancel people who don't drop the pin right.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> Yesterday was my first day driving. I was only on for an hour as that is all the time I had, and only had two riders. This is a small town and I'm honestly surprised it can support Uber at all, but I'm only doing this in my free time while waiting for my kid to finish dance class, so it doesn't matter to me if I have loads of riders or very few.
> 
> Today, I also had two riders.
> 
> ...


Sigh. Please take a deep cleansing breath GNuber. Read some of the threads in the Ratings Forum. All of your issues have been raised before and properly explained at least 10,000 times. Have some warm lemon tea, read a little and learn from the elders here (i.e. WKM/NMs). Then go out tomorrow and drive calmly. You have at least 5 other issues you need to be concerned with before focusing on your rating. Breathe...in...out. Feeling better?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> Yesterday was my first day driving. I was only on for an hour as that is all the time I had, and only had two riders. This is a small town and I'm honestly surprised it can support Uber at all, but I'm only doing this in my free time while waiting for my kid to finish dance class, so it doesn't matter to me if I have loads of riders or very few.
> 
> Today, I also had two riders.
> 
> ...


You don't know who rated you and cancels can be for many reasons. If you're spazzing over this already give it up. Especially if you're only doing it for fun.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> wait 6 minutes just to make sure you got the five minutes


Use a stopwatch. 5.05.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't ever look at your rating before hitting 50 trips (not 500 like someone said). If you are doing real bad 4.4 or less then you get a warning and fifty more trips to fix your rating by yourself or through some driver training classes.
Relax, focus on driving and navigation.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Use a stopwatch. 5.05.


yeah that a good idea


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Don't ever look at your rating before hitting 50 trips (not 500 like someone said). If you are doing real bad 4.4 or less then you get a warning and fifty more trips to fix your rating by yourself or through some driver training classes.
> Relax, focus on driving and navigation.


if you do the class will they reset your rating to five I heard that I don't know if they will but the class don't seem to be worth it if they don't cause what to say they want deactivate you if you get more bad ratings afterwards


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> if you do the class will they reset your rating to five I heard that I don't know if they will..


----------

